# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Id help please

## jamesmc087

Hi all I am looking for a small bit of help please I got given this pair of pine snakes and was told they are white-sided pine snakes but I have tried to find info on them and can't find any thing just wondering if anyone here can tell exactly what they are 
Sorry about pic quality they were taken with my phone any help would be appreciated

James

----------


## Lucas339

They aren't really pine snakes.  They are whiteside bull snakes.  The one pictured is nice!  I hatched some with dirty heads like that.  For reference, the scientific name is Pituophis catenifer sayi.

----------


## jamesmc087

Cool thanks very much for the info they are a very nice snake and I am glad to have them in my collection

James

----------

